# Moore Micrometers



## JoeSixPack74 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I hit the eBay for another Moore and Wright micrometer.  This time a 0-1" #965.  That will match the 1"-2" I have and the depth micrometer.  I already have a Starrett 0-1" #231 micrometer that my Father had but I don't like it as much.  The Starrett has a polished body and shallow engraving while the M&W has a satin body with deep engraving.  I like the Moore and Wright better as it is easier to read.  The Starrett I don't think was his while he was a tool and die maker / tool room supervisor for A/C Sparkplug in Wisconsin plus it has some other guys name engraved on it.




Today also picked up a set of 1"-2" and 2"-3" "Brownie" micrometers.  I had thought they were Brown and Sharpe but no they say "Brownie" and have made in USA cast into the tool.  For $29.99 I am willing to take a chance vs. Harbor Freight Chinese crap.  The digital "CEN-TECH" calipers cost me a part due to being off.   So those are ballpark only while on non-critical parts.




One good thing is I had some 1" O-1 drill rod and the two 0-1" and 1-2" all read the same.  Will have to pick up some test standards or at least a set of 123 blocks.  My father has a set he made as part of his apprenticeship but I have not picked up all of his tools as yet from my mother.  Perhaps next Wednesday I get those.

- - - Updated - - -

I also picked up this on eBay on an unrelated note.  This is a Brown and Sharpe boxing tool 45-400-2 with a 5/8" shank.  Does not have the cutter or the backing bit but I can make those.  Too bad I don't have a turret for my 9x20 Asian lathe...


----------



## LJP (Mar 9, 2014)

The Moore & Wright stuff is nice.
What is a "boxing" tool for?


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 9, 2014)

LJP said:


> The Moore & Wright stuff is nice.
> What is a "boxing" tool for?



 A box tool is used on a turret lathe. It is like having a follow rest built in to the tool holder. Thay are used for turning and threading long rods.
Some one my explaine it a little better than I did.


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Mar 9, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> A box tool is used on a turret lathe. It is like having a follow rest built in to the tool holder. Thay are used for turning and threading long rods.
> Some one my explaine it a little better than I did.



That is pretty much spot on.  Puts a follow rest and cutter on one tool in the turret to turn a larger diameter smaller.  I bought a set of plans for a Turret from Down River Tools that is for my 9x20 lathe.  I will be starting soon on that.  Still thinking how that is all going to get machined as I only have an X2 mini mill.  The saddle is a piece of cast iron 2.25" x 5.25" x 8" and the ram is also cast iron 1.5" x 4.25" x 12".  It is going to be fun.


----------

